# 2 weeks to 4 weeks rental flat in Lisbon or any suggestion?



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya all

I’m thinking to take my family to Portugal this late summer like September or October

Can anyone please tell me a good web site to rent a flat in Lisbon or around Lisbon?

Any suggestion welcome

Thanks for your time

Maven


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya all
> 
> I’m thinking to take my family to Portugal this late summer like September or October
> 
> ...


hello
Try house trip.com they have plenty of properties in Lisbon and all over Portugal.
I am in the process of booking with them for my visit next month.
Kim


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I have used Self Catering Villa Holidays, Apartments, Cottages, for Rental Worldwide a number of times with good results.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you very much 
i will check it out now

Maven


----------

